# Connecting Digital converter to Directv DVR?



## mdacci (Aug 7, 2007)

Just wondering if I hook up a DTV Digital converter to my Directv DVR will I be able to get all paid for cable channels AND all free channels offered on the converter box. 

I was told I could but want to know for sure before I attempt the hook up.


----------



## Mertzen (Dec 8, 2006)

Most D* SD DVRs [ except the R22 ] only have a OTA feed through and will not incorporate OTA channels in their guide nor will they record it.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

My understanding is that cable uses a different kind of signal QAM signals and the DVR's wont read the signal. I dont think hooking up a converter box will work either. If you have a HD DVR then try buying a AM21 and using it.


----------



## mdacci (Aug 7, 2007)

joshjr said:


> My understanding is that cable uses a different kind of signal QAM signals and the DVR's wont read the signal. I dont think hooking up a converter box will work either. If you have a HD DVR then try buying a AM21 and using it.


Don't have an HD DVR. Sounds like I was misinformed about getting "extra" local channels with Digital converter connected to Directv.

Thanks guys!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Impossible. But how would the digital converter be getting the cable signals to send to the DirecTV box? These are over-the-air converters. :scratchin


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

You can use the AM21 with an R22, if that is what you have.. It is SD.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=128527&highlight=r22+am21


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

mdacci said:


> Just wondering if I hook up a DTV Digital converter to my Directv DVR will I be able to get all paid for cable channels AND all free channels offered on the converter box.
> 
> I was told I could but want to know for sure before I attempt the hook up.


SD receivers have an "off-air antenna passthrough", which means that if you shut the DVR off, anything hooked up to the passthrough port will be passed to the TV's tuner. The passthough is just a very simple coax switch, to prevent having to use an external switch for an antenna or cable box when you aren't using the sat receiver.

As previously stated, the OTA channels will only work when the DVR is OFF, so the DVR cannot see or record anything via OTA.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Battlezone is correct.

You CAN watch all the channels offered by your new DTV converter (including the subchannels) no matter what kind of DirecTV receiver you have, but you cannot RECORD those programs on the DirecTV DVR using a conventional DTV converter box (like you get with the government coupon).

How you hook this up depends on your TV and how your DirecTV DVR is connected to your TV. If everything is using coax (your TV is tuned to channel 3 to get DirecTV), and you have an R15, just hook the coax output from your DTV converter box to the "antenna in" jack on the back of the R15. To watch the converter box, turn the R15 off.

If your DirecTV receiver is connected to your TV via S-VIDEO or RED-WHITE-YELLOW jacks, you can connect the coax (black cable) output of your DTV converter directly to the back of your TV set. To watch DirecTV, set the TV to "LINE IN" or "S-VIDEO" (like you do now). To watch the DTV converter, set the TV to channel 3.

If you have an R22 standard-definition DVR from DirecTV, you can purchase an AM-21 TUNER on the DirecTV web site for $50 including shipping. This device operates just like your DTV converter box (you hook an antenna to it) BUT your local channels appear right in the DirecTV program guide AND you can record them (including the subchannels).


----------

